# Horse Meat



## tcapper (Aug 29, 2006)

There was a bit of a hoooha in the UK last week. Gordon Ramasy was barbequing horse meat outside one of the country's top racecourse. Anyway the result was he had a ton of horse manure dumped outside his Claridges restaurant in London.

What do you guys think of Horse meat ?

My view (maybe because I spend every summer in France) is that it is a wonderful, low fat meat. In France the butchers feature horse meat on Monday because they have sold out over the weekend, so they are pretty accustomed to it.

I dont know how it works in the states but here when a horse goes into retirement or gets to old it end up at the Knackers yard which basically puts horse into dog food. So if we cant eat it then why feed it to the dog.

Then there is Salami, traditional Italian Salami is made with horse meat. (Poland currently exports 150 000 horses a year to Italy for Salami)
So if we like salami why not horse?

Would you or have you eaten it ?

ChefsWorld - Chefs Jobs, Recruitment and Employment resources for


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

In a world where horses are put down for having a broken leg, thus ending their "utility" it seems kind of a shame to not use that good quality meat for something. I have no personal problem with eating it.

Funny about the Ramsey horse poop hullabaloo. Does anybody remember a BBC cooking/travel show from about ten years ago. The host, a London based author and bon vivant who went by the name of Oz, thought it would be funny to cook emu (I think) in a herd (flock?) of Emu. Funny until it turned out they are some what cannibalistic and overran his cooking station. The closing moments of the show where the birds picking away at their fallen bretheran out of the overtuned frying pan. Good times.

--Al


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Its a little lean for my tastes. I grew up eating horsemeat hamburgers
and enjoyed them for the most part. There is a slight musky flavor to
it and its definitely a little more gray in color. When your hungry, though,
theres nothing like a horseburger!!!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Loved having horse tartar at one of my favourite Belgian restaurants in Montreal. 

If I were a cow, I'd be offended by the whole thing. Personally I think cows are just as beautiful as horses. I wouldn't want to ride one, but I believe in equal eatability...


----------



## ldzpapa (Mar 11, 2007)

It is not how we meet our demise that is truly important, but how we lived. As long as the animals are treated well in life, where is the moral dillema. Pigs are as smart if not smarter than dogs, yet no one( 'cept the veggies)bats an eye at their morning bacon. I've not yet had the opportunity to try horse, but I am a firm believer in trying everything at least once.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Allan
They don't just kill horses becasue their leg is broken.
The horse is euthanised because horse bones generally don't heal, and the poor animal dies a slow painful death, gangrene type infections.

Cat Man


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

^ well, i guess then its time to eat them right? I do a feel a bit of guilt when an animal is put down for some reason, mainly because we said so. I know its all about how it wont survive, etc etc. But i still feel a bit bad for it. Nevertheless, might as well eat it right? No need to go to waste.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've always found horse to be on the stringy side, compared to beef. And, as Even Stephen notes, there's a slight mustiness to it. 

Given my druthers, I'll take Elk or Moose any day over just about any domestic critter.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Edit*** I just realized since I am not a Chef I am not aloud to post here**** Sorry!

Great saying Anneke!


The meat grain is large. Steaks are a little stingy but the meat makes for good stews.
At one time there was a rumour that Montreal smokedmeat was made of horse meat rather then beef brisket. Not true, because horses, like pigs, are not a kosher animal and smoked meat was originally a Kosher meat like pastrami.

Fresh horse meat is difficult to distinguish from beef. 

Luc


----------

